# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Cfare ti them asaj?

## johnny2000

Pershendetje,

Jam nje djale 30 vjec, jetoj ne Tirane. Shkoj rregullisht ne palester dhe kohet e fundit me ka rastisur nje vajze e cila shikon vazhdimisht ne drejtim timin. Jo vetem kur jemi afer ndonje vegle stervitjeje qe sheh ne drejtimin tim (perballe ka pasqyre dhe duket lehte kjo gje), por edhe kur kalon kundrejt meje i con syte tek une. Nuk e njoh fare si vajze, por eshte teper simpatike dhe duhet te jete rreth moshes 23-25 vjece. Cfare mund ti them asaj qe te hyj ne muhabet? Deri tani jam munduar duke i kerkuar psh qe te nderronim veglen e stervitjes duke punuar me rradhe, ose edhe thjesht duke i sugjeruar psh qe "Pesha qe po perdor duket e vogel" thjesht per te hapur nje bisede sado te vogel e te thjeshte, por reagimi i saj ka qene disi i ngurte dhe me pergjigje te shkurtera pa te lene hapesire per komunikim me te gjere. C'fare mendoni se mund ti them qe te kem mundesi ta njoh me teper? Jam pak konfuz me veten time pasi nuk po me vjen dot nje ide per ti thene dicka. Me pelqen ta njoh si vajze dhe nuk do doja ta humbja kete mundesi

Flm.

----------


## mia@

Asgje mos bej. Femrat kur nuk duan reagojne ftohte, ose jane te prera ne pergjigje qe te te mos lene shteg per me tej. Vazhdo keshtu me keshilla veglash akoma. Nuk je gati per me tutje.  :perqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

Se mos eshte strabike vajza e te duket ty se sheh ne drejtim tendin?  Bej shaka  :buzeqeshje:  

Dicka qe me vjen ndermend qe mund te besh per te hyre ne muhabet me te eshte t'i flasesh per ndonje liber apo film qe te pelqen... Si fillim mund te bisedoni rreth filmit/librit, e nese ajo nuk e njeh, thuaji se me kenaqesi mund t'ia japesh hua per disa dite...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## johnny2000

> Asgje mos bej. Femrat kur nuk duan reagojne ftohte, ose jane te prera ne pergjigje qe te te mos lene shteg per me tej. Vazhdo keshtu me keshilla veglash akoma. Nuk je gati per me tutje.


Mund edhe ti kursesh ironite se nuk te bejne me te zgjuar.

----------


## johnny2000

> Se mos eshte strabike vajza e te duket ty se sheh ne drejtim tendin?  Bej shaka  
> 
> Dicka qe me vjen ndermend qe mund te besh per te hyre ne muhabet me te eshte t'i flasesh per ndonje liber apo film qe te pelqen... Si fillim mund te bisedoni rreth filmit/librit, e nese ajo nuk e njeh, thuaji se me kenaqesi mund t'ia japesh hua per disa dite...


Problemi eshte se ne nuk njihemi fare. Si mund te shkoj e ti flas per liber apo film?!

----------


## mia@

Vetem ironi s'bera. Pak shaka mbase. Gjithsesi eshte ajo qe mendoj bazuar ne ate qe shkruajte. Nga pervoja personale u rrija ftohte apo jepja pergjigje te prera atyre qe nuk me interesonin. Nuk desha t'ju jepja shpresa kot. Gjithsesi vajzat jane te ndryshme. Ka qe rrine ashtu me te gjithe fillimisht pastaj embelsohen. Prandaj j te thashe s'je gati per me tutje akoma.

----------


## johnny2000

> Vetem ironi s'bera. Pak shaka mbase. Gjithsesi eshte ajo qe mendoj bazuar ne ate qe shkruajte. Nga pervoja personale u rrija ftohte apo jepja pergjigje te prera atyre qe nuk me interesonin. Nuk desha t'ju jepja shpresa kot. Gjithsesi vajzat jane te ndryshme. Ka qe rrine ashtu me te gjithe fillimisht pastaj embelsohen. Prandaj j te thashe s'je gati per me tutje akoma.


"Vazhdo keshtu me keshilla veglash akoma. Nuk je gati per me tutje. "

Kjo s'duken dhe aq si shaka po nejse. Mendoj se per moshen 30 vjec jam shume gati per shume me tutje, por "keshilla e veglave" ishte thjesht per hapje muhabeti, per te thene qofte dicka, per te thyer akullin nga ana ime si mashkull. Ne fund te fundit ky eshte per fat te keq nje rregull i pashkruar i shoqerise qe mashkullit i duhet ta bej hapin i pari.

Kjo vajze ka nje sjellje pak te cuditshme ne syrin tim. Jep pergjigje te shkurtera, por vazhdon me flirtim. Mbase eshte aq, flirtim, por thjesht dua te jem i sigurte me veten time qe po e bej detyren nga ana ime si mashkull per tu afruar, te pakten mos me ngelet "peng" neser pasneser pse nuk i fola. Nese ka ndoshta dicka me teper per ti thene, per te shfrytezuar situaten do te doja te mesoja ndonje ide nga dikush qe mbase ka me teper ndoshta ekperience me te tilla situata. Nuk e mbaj veten si tip me eksperience te madhe, dhe per kete jam drejtuar ne menyre te sinqerte per ndihme ketu ne forum. Femrat ndoshta mund te japin mendim akoma me te mire meqenese jane gjinia ne fjale

----------


## Elian70

e lehte fare...

1. thuaji mirmengjesi (apo mirmbrema sipas orarit)
2. merr nje gire me vete dhe hidhja si pa dashje te kemba, por kjo mos te te shikoje
3. lajmero ambulancen
4. thuaji qe i shpetove jeten
5. do te te falenderoje dhe do te paguaje edhe kafen
6. fillo muhabetin nga te duash

p.s. funksionon

----------


## broken_smile

> Problemi eshte se ne nuk njihemi fare. Si mund te shkoj e ti flas per liber apo film?!


Pikerisht se nuk njiheni, keshtu mund te thyesh akullin e fillimit..do ishte me è sikletshme po te filloje direkt me pyetje personale...ajo do ta kete kuptuar me siguri interesimin tend, pret te te njoh pak me shume ndoshta para se te hedhe edhe ajo nje hap me shume...ose jo, varet...se tani po fillojme te bejme filma ne ketu...tregohu sa me i lirshem dhe ti, se s'do te kafshoje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Vetem ironi s'bera. Pak shaka mbase. Gjithsesi eshte ajo qe mendoj bazuar ne ate qe shkruajte. Nga pervoja personale u rrija ftohte apo jepja pergjigje te prera atyre qe nuk me interesonin. Nuk desha t'ju jepja shpresa kot. Gjithsesi vajzat jane te ndryshme. Ka qe rrine ashtu me te gjithe fillimisht pastaj embelsohen. Prandaj j te thashe s'je gati per me tutje akoma.


Dakord mia, por johnny thote se ajo e veshtron gjate gjithe kohes...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## johnny2000

> Pikerisht se nuk njiheni, keshtu mund te thyesh akullin e fillimit..do ishte me è sikletshme po te filloje direkt me pyetje personale...ajo do ta kete kuptuar me siguri interesimin tend, pret te te njoh pak me shume ndoshta para se te hedhe edhe ajo nje hap me shume...ose jo, varet...se tani po fillojme te bejme filma ne ketu...tregohu sa me i lirshem dhe ti, se s'do te kafshoje


Une jam ketu, ajo eshte aty dy metra me tutje duke u marre me veglen e saj te fitnesit. Ti mendon se une duhet te shkeputem nga ajo me te cilen po merrem per momentin dhe te iki tek ajo dhe ti them cfare libri te pelqen, ose cfare filmi ke pare ose te pelqen?  :buzeqeshje: 

Une as emrin nuk e di si e ka   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elian70

bertiti pastruses: -e shikon kete??? Kjo eshte vajza te cilen e kam studiuar, ndjekur dhe dashuruar...Ne thiatro funksionoi...

----------


## broken_smile

> Une jam ketu, ajo eshte aty dy metra me tutje duke u marre me veglen e saj te fitnesit. Ti mendon se une duhet te shkeputem nga ajo me te cilen po merrem per momentin dhe te iki tek ajo dhe ti them cfare libri te pelqen, ose cfare filmi ke pare ose te pelqen? 
> 
> Une as emrin nuk e di si e ka


Po mire tani, ti kerkon te te tregoj fije per pe se si te veprosh? Pak fantazi dhe ti.. :buzeqeshje:  mund ta presesh jashte palestres psh, te beni nje cope rruge bashke nga hyrja te dhomat ku nderroheni, ose te pikat ku blihet uji apo integratoret ( nuk e di si jane palestrat atje), e ti thuash psh ' e di qe po lexoja nje liber, qe me terhequr shume...' E ne ate moment tregoji per ndonje pjese te shkeputur nga libri pse te pelqeu, ose 'pashe kete film qe besoj do te te pelqeje edhe ty...', dicka te ngjashme dmth... Ti mos iu afro si rrufe e ta tronditesh me pyetje sikur po i ben interviste, se ashtu do ta trembesh, pak me takt :-)

----------


## mia@

Broken, ka femra qe flirtojne nga larg me nje mashkull kur kuptojne qe ai e pelqen. Dhe kaq!!! Nuk jane te interesuara per me shume. Si i thone popullorce," Te cojne te burimi e s'te japin uje."A eshte e interesuar per me shume kjo vajza s'mund ta themi dot. Vetem Johnny mund te na e thote.

----------


## Elian70

perfundimisht brokja qenka demode!

----------


## broken_smile

Pse mo Elian? Une nje ide dhashe... Nejse beni si te doni  :perqeshje:

----------


## Elian70

> Pse mo Elian? Une nje ide dhashe... Nejse beni si te doni


e pe si ja beri Toto Riina??? dua te martohem me ty -i tha...direkt pa ja bere syri terr. As liber s'kish lexuar, as sinema nuku kish pare dhe vertet u martua ne fund...

----------


## johnny2000

> Broken, ka femra qe flirtojne nga larg me nje mashkull kur kuptojne qe ai e pelqen. Dhe kaq!!! Nuk jane te interesuara per me shume. Si i thone popullorce," Te cojne te burimi e s'te japin uje."A eshte e interesuar per me shume kjo vajza s'mund ta themi dot. Vetem Johnny mund te na e thote.


Me duket se ka me teper se pelqim nga ana e saj pasi ne te pakten dy raste eshte afruar per te bere stervitje ngjitur veglave me te cilat kam qene duke bere dhe une. Nuk mendoj se eshte rastesi pas gjithe veshtrimeve nga ana e saj. Eshte nje moment shume i shkurter qe me duhet ta shfrytezoj duke i thene dicka. Eshte nje moment qe zgjat jo me shume se 10 min pasi detyrimisht do zhvendosesh ne pjese te tjera te palestres sado te gjata te mundohesh ti besh seancat ne veglat qe perdor. Cfare mund ti them ne ato momente, pasi aty intensiteti i flirtimit nga ana e saj eshte i madh? Ti them "c'kemi" se di si do ta marre. Ose "si e ke emrin". Nuk e di si te shfrytezoj kete moment te shkurter per te hyre ne bisede. Cfare open line (sic thone amerikanet) duhet te perdor per ate moment, dicka qe te ngjise si fjale?

----------


## broken_smile

> e pe si ja beri Toto Riina??? dua te martohem me ty -i tha...direkt pa ja bere syri terr. As liber s'kish lexuar, as sinema nuku kish pare dhe vertet u martua ne fund...


Ama e kishte seriozisht vertet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elian70

he mo, thuaji si pa dashje...oh, u lodhem ca sot me strevitjen apo jo, ishin ushtrimet me te veshtira dhe kemi shume etje...nese ka ndonje bar aty afer ftoje per ndonje pije freskuese, perndryshe thuaji prit se po ta sjell une, e nese nuk ke lek harroje keshillen  :ngerdheshje:

----------

